# Boston Celtics first round draft picks



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Boston Celtics first round draft picks.
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17100459

Dee Brown (1990)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks.

Thats great, in the last 12 years, we have had 14 picks and only 3 have helped us.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Thanks.
> 
> Thats great, in the last 12 years, we have had 14 picks and only 3 have helped us.


THAT is not good management at all - hopefully, Ainge will improve upon that. He did well for the Suns the short time he was a coach. Maybe being the guy with the almost final say/so will show even more what a good judge of talent he is - as long as he has Jon Neidnagle's book by his side - to help him out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope you are right TRM, I can't stand another year (6th) without a real rookie.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I hope you are right TRM, I can't stand another year (6th) without a real rookie.


You and I agree! I want to see a rookie get some PT. That is one more thing that OBie will have to change, as Ainge played his rookies!

How is Kendrick ever going to progress when he never gets any consistent minutes? Oh, well - old topic - let's just HOPE that we see a turn around in the coaching routine this year - which could cure 1/2 of the Celtic problems alone!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You and I agree! I want to see a rookie get some PT. That is one more thing that OBie will have to change, as Ainge played his rookies!
> ...


Oh man, deep down inside thats what I care about the most, not a FA center or point guard, but just a little change in offense, and the way the coaching is done.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> How is Kendrick ever going to progress when he never gets any consistent minutes?


Get tips from Vin Baker.  :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

:laugh: I actually believe that Obie didn't know how to use a big man like Vin - becuase he actually thought that Vinny couldn't hit a three! 

No wonder Vinny drank - he had too much splinter time in beantown!


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> :laugh: I actually believe that Obie didn't know how to use a big man like Vin - becuase he actually thought that Vinny couldn't hit a three!
> 
> No wonder Vinny drank - he had too much splinter time in beantown!



:laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> :laugh: I actually believe that Obie didn't know how to use a big man like Vin - becuase he actually thought that Vinny couldn't hit a three!
> 
> No wonder Vinny drank - he had too much splinter time in beantown!


And thats why we got Sundov, 7-3 3 point shooter, no low post moves, no "rebounding skills", nor any blocking skills. I like him, but pff.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The Myth about O'Brien*

O'Brien doesn't play rookies? Joe Johnson was given a starting job. JR Bremer had a starting job. You have to be good. The problem is we keep drafting trash like Kedrick and Moiso (who wasn't ready). Maybe Ainge can get some rookies that can play, and O'Brien will put them on the floor. I'll bet JR Bremer thinks O'Brien doesn't have anything against rookies.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> And thats why we got Sundov, 7-3 3 point shooter, no low post moves, no "rebounding skills", nor any blocking skills. I like him, but pff.








Bruno doesn't do anything for us, its sad, but that's the way it is........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the song "Changes" by 2pac stuck in my head, because you said that.

But anyway, I remember hearing Tommy say that Bruno was a great guy to have at practice. If he cant play on the court I dont know how he could possibly help ant practice though.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> I just got the song "Changes" by 2pac stuck in my head, because you said that.








LoL........


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> I just got the song "Changes" by 2pac stuck in my head, because you said that.
> ...


Well Vinny can probably dunk on him, so it keeps Vinny motivated.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I was very happy with what JR Bremer did this year and I consider him a real rookie.

I don't get why people like Kedrick though. The kid can not hit a shot to save his life. They set him up for like 4 dunks last year and he misssed 3 of them.
Then again I don't think anyone can impove with out playing time. They just need to earn the playing time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I remember someone saying Kendrick was a better player than Vince :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I remember someone saying Kendrick was a better player than Vince :laugh:


I know about people saying in blocked Vince's fad-away shot, and blocking Tim Duncan's dunk, but better then Vince? I never heard that one.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I know about people saying in blocked Vince's fad-away shot, and blocking Tim Duncan's dunk, but better then Vince? I never heard that one.








Me either, what they proLLy meant was because he bLocked his shot once........


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nope I remember Chuck Swirsky saying, O-B told him that


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

He probaly told him that to boost his confidence(sp?). Or something like that.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I remember someone saying Kendrick was a better player than Vince :laugh:


Don't laugh... I bet people would have laughed if you said Tracy McGrady was a better player than Vince when he was in Toronto. Kedrick is clearly not a better player right now (though it could be argued he's a better defender), and it doesn't look like he'll be able to prove himself, but I wouldn't count him out just yet. If he continues to ride the bench in the coming year, I would tend toward saying his time to shine is over. However, if both he and the Celtics organization make a commitment to developing him, he could make some noise. I just hope it's not like McGrady where he has to leave in order to flourish.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!I just hope it's not like McGrady where he has to leave in order to flourish.








That wud piss me the f**k off........


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh please, Kendrick is not near as talented as Vince, yes maybe a better defender, but who isn't?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Kedrick is basically a college senior. If he were in the draft this year, would he be a top ten pick? You bet! -- he would probably go at #4 or #5 right after James, Milicic and Anthony.

I can see it now. Kedrick lands in Houston in that rumored 3-way trade, and after a year with JVG he makes the all-defensive team and averages 15/8. Then he would be the NBA equivalent of Jeff Bagwell-- and Ainge would be Lou Gorman lol.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kendrick will be a good player given the time, averaging maybe 16/7/4..he would compliment Pierce nicely


----------

